# no heartbeat at 9 weeks



## Emma's_Mommy

i went in for my first ultrasound today at 9 1/2 weeks and there was no heartbeat, the baby was the size of a 7 week old and the yoke sac was bigger than it should have been.....

i am sooo upset i dont know how i can move on from this.....i still feel pregnant and this news broke my heart....my OB wants me to go back in for another ultrasound to make sure the pregnancy isnt viable and i dont know if i can handle it again....


----------



## rmzbm

DO NOT GIVE UP! With my last pregnancy I couldn't even see the sac until 13 weeks...and she's now a healthy normal 3 month old! It happens. Alot actually. Some woman have a tilted uterus that causes this as well. Hang in there, I know it's hard! PM me if you like...


----------



## pianojazzgirl




----------



## Emma's_Mommy

did u have a vaginal ultrasound or an abdominal one? I ahve a tilted uterus also so i had to have a vaginal ultrasound..........

it breaks my heart to see my lifeless baby on that screen.......


----------



## rmzbm

Oh, hun, you don't know that yet! I had a vaginal U/S, too. I am so upset for you, I was devestated...please hang in there.







And, PLEASE keep this updated...will be thinking of you & your babe!


----------



## Stayseeliz

I think you should get that second ultrasound just to be extra sure!! I know it will be hard but you need to make sure!


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt

I am sorry you are having to go thru this...


----------



## lucsmama

i am going through the same thing. i went in at 10 and a half weeks and the baby measure 7-8 weeks. it was so clear that it was lifeless as well. it is so sad. i was just devastated. i think the hardest part is waiting around to miscarry or see what happens. i have to go in a week to get a repeat ultrasound too. i am so sorry we have to go through this.


----------



## Lizzo

I am from your DDC- I lost our baby too. I am so so sorry mama. So sorry.


----------



## Desdamona

mama. Don't give up hope just yet. I too went through this. As I was nearing the end of my 1st trimester during my 3rd PG, I was bleeding and cramping and wound up geting an U/S b/c of past health concerns. What we saw shocked us -- 2 sacs but no heartbeats in either.







: At the follow up U/S 10 days later, there was still 2 sacs but only one little







. The 2nd sac looked like a deflated balloon.














Now that lone little heartbeat is a happy and healthy 3 y/o man-cub who is currently terrorizing his older brothers.

Maybe you are a bit earlier than you think? That would definitely be a reason for no heartbeat at this point. In any case,







for you and sending you sticky baby vibes and hope you are able to see a







at your follow up.


----------



## Emma's_Mommy

thanks ladies for all your kind thoughts.....i want to be positive but i really have no hope.....the baby was sooo small and lifeless and the yoke sac was huge.....looked like a balloon with big knot at the end (the knot being what should have been the baby)

i have another ultrasound on tuesday but i dont know if i'm going to go back....i dont think i can go through this again knowing there is no viable baby in there.....

it breaks my heart....


----------



## momz3

Like some of the others said, sometimes it takes a while for your little beans heartbeat to be heard. I had some unexplained bleeding in my last pregnancy and had to undergo several ultrasounds where we didn't see a heartbeat until 12 weeks...so don't give up hope just yet.My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Plady

I am so sorry mama, I hope that all is not lost.


----------



## chrissy

oh mama, i am so sorry.


----------



## mrsuribe

I'll be thinking about and praying for you mama! Take care!


----------



## Thalia

I'm so sorry, mama. Back in May, I found out that we lost our baby at 8 weeks when I went in for spotting. The baby was measuring six weeks and there was no heartbeat. It was very hard. I'm just so sorry you are having to go through this.


----------



## ILoveMySofie




----------



## Emma's_Mommy

thanks everyone.....this is still soo hard....i feel soo pregnant and if i hadnt had an ultrasound i would still think everything is going fine.


----------



## mothertob

i just went in for an ultrasound and i am 18 years of age. my doc called me and told me that there is no heart beat. i should be at about 11 weeks.i cant take this.should i give up and have it removed or hold on and stay in and see what happends?


----------



## Amydoula

I am so sorry!


----------



## mothertob

thanks.yeah well what can i do,but hold on and pray fo the best


----------

